# Hilfe mein (Bald-Ex-) Freund ist WoW Süchtig!



## marion9394 (12. September 2008)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

Hier mal ein Beitrag aus meiner jetzigen Situation: Mein Göttergatte ist WoW-Stüchtig!

Hat sich neben den "normalen" Sachen wie nicht regelmäßig essen, schlafen, waschen und nicht mehr zusammen einschlafen nun ganz krass gezeigt:

Das erste mal hat sein Router gestreikt, er konnte 2 tage nicht zocken, ist wie ein wahnsinninger um den rechner rumgesprungen, alle 5 minuten getestet ob es wieder geht, hat sau miese laune gehabt und hat mich ständig beschimpft / beleidigt warum ich an seinem rechner war......  irgendwann ging er wieder, es wurde weitergezockt und geläugnet...

naja das letzte mal (jetzt) hat sich so gezeigt: wir hatten stress und ich hab ihm das internet gekappt (da ich es zahle) naja nun weil er nicht spielen kann ist er samt dem lappie zu unserer freunin (die nie interese an wow hatte) abgedampft!! um ihr das spiel zu zeigen.... aha! nun ja weil ich ja nicht doof bin habe ich ihm einfach mal das passwort geändert, und seit ca. einer stunde werde ich per sms von ihm beleidigt und gedroht ich soll es wieder ändern.... (was ich nicht mache)

so das ist meine situation, was soll ich machen?

wie kann ich blos mit ihm umgehen? Habe Ihm schon nach der Sache mit dem Router gesagt ich finde er ist süchtig, aber das interessiert Ihn reichlich wenig...

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin keine von den leuten die spiele schlecht machem, ich zocke selber sehr gerne, aber seit ich nicht mehr wow spiele, fällt mir das nur zu krass auf!

Bitte um Hilfe

Marion

PS: Die Rechtschreibfehler sind mir im Moment scheißegal, habe gerade nur Bange um meine 4-Jährige Beziehung!


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

red mit ihm vernünftig darüber.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. September 2008)

Hört sich so schlimm an, dass nur eine Therapie helfen wird. Wenn er die nicht machen will > Trennung. Ganz einfach.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. September 2008)

Entweder du guckst dir das weiter einfach so mit an und duldest es - aus reiner Liebe. Oder du stellst ihn zur Wahl: Du oder WoW.

Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## White-Frost (12. September 2008)

des hört sich wirklich sehr sehr schlimm an also ich würd auch zu einer therapie raten kannst natürlich versuchen und schaun ob er von selbst rutner kommt aber es is ja doch shcon arg schlimm also wär wohl schon richtige hilfe angebracht


----------



## marion9394 (12. September 2008)

als der router gesponnen hat habe ich versucht mit ihm zu reden, und warum er da denn jetzt so abdreht weil er mal nicht spielen kann.
dann kommt nur sowas wie "mich hats halt geärgert das das ding nicht geht, wenn ich schon dafür bezahle!" 
der war ja nicht kaputt! lediglich der router musste resettet werden!

und die freundin macht auch so mit, mit ihr hatte ich letze woche genau über das gesprochen :/ und jetzt lässt sie ihn zu sich -.-

oh man eh... 

hab echt nicht gedacht das ich mal in so ne situation komme, fühl mich wie so ne hysterische kuh die ihrem kerl das zocken nicht gönnt!! aber ich find echt das der derbe abdreht!


----------



## Carcharoth (12. September 2008)

Weiss er, dass er grad ziemlich viel aufs Spiel setzt und das er kurz davor ist, dich zu verlieren?


----------



## marion9394 (12. September 2008)

ich weiß es nicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



seit ner stunde kommen nur solche mails:

"ich würde dir raten um halb geht der spaß wieder, das war wirklich nicht schön jetzt!"


der klingt wie ein gottverdammter psycho!!
wie in so nem beschissenen film!


----------



## Strongy (12. September 2008)

ich kann so was einfach nicht verstehen...

ich wäre so was von froh wenn ich überhaupt eine freundin hätte und es gibt doch wirklich typen die sich sowas wieder vermasseln und das nur wegen irgent so einem computerspiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matic (12. September 2008)

Hallo marion9394,

du bist gerade in einer miesen Situation, ich habe sie selbst schon miterlebt, jedoch mit meinem ehemaligem besten Kumpel. Nachdem unsere Freundschaft zerbröselt ist, habe ich mich mehr mit der Computersucht bzw Spielsucht beschäftigt (Thema meines Realschulabschlusses (mündl.)). 

Als dein Freund 2 Tage lang nicht spielen konnte war es deine Chance, ihm davon loszubekommen, denn wenn das Internet ersteinmal weg ist, dann entsteht für den Süchtigen eine große Lücke im Alltag, die man unbedingt füllen muss, denn sonst denkt er, wie du schon beschrieben hast, nurnoch an das Game.

Das Internet abzukappen ist für einen Spielsüchtigen (hier WoW-Süchtigen) mit einem Drogenabhägigen vergleichbar, wenn man nicht an seinen "Stoff" kommt, dann bekommt man schlechte Laune - ist aggressiv. Also denk bloß nicht, dass es an dir bzw an eurer Beziehung liegt.

Wenn dein Freund dich weiter bedroht, dann schmeiß ihn einfach mal ins kalte Wasser, ruf die Polizei an. Das könnte nämlich ein Weckruf bei deinem Freund auslösen und er denkt über seine jetztige Situation nach.

Noch ein paar Fragen an dich: - warum hast du das Spielen aufgegeben?
                                            - wielange spielt dein Freund in der Regel?
                                            - sind schon andere Probleme durch das Game aufgetreten? (Job, Freunde o.ä. verloren?)

Viele Grüße,


----------



## White-Frost (12. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hab echt nicht gedacht das ich mal in so ne situation komme, fühl mich wie so ne hysterische kuh die ihrem kerl das zocken nicht gönnt!! aber ich find echt das der derbe abdreht!


das nich sicher nich mach dir jetz nich noch selbst vorwürfe bei so einem verhalten bist du die letzte die schuld ist er braucht wirklich hilfe oder selbsterkenntniss



marion9394 schrieb:


> ich weiß es nicht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


und die kannste ihm geben indem de ihm wirklich mal in therapie versuchst zu bringen für so eine sucht oder mal eine 100% frontal konfrontation machst ihm sagst wie er sich verhält was er dir geschickt hat und das er drauf und dran is wegen einem videospiels eine 3 jährige (oder warens 4 sry schon verpeiltXD) beziehung zu verbaun in dem scheinbar meines erachtens nach die freundin äuserst um des wohl von ihm gekümmert ist


----------



## marion9394 (12. September 2008)

matic schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Fragen an dich: - warum hast du das Spielen aufgegeben?
> - wielange spielt dein Freund in der Regel?
> - sind schon andere Probleme durch das Game aufgetreten? (Job, Freunde o.ä. verloren?)
> 
> Viele Grüße,



Huhu Matic,
Ich spiele weiterhin nur nicht mehr "Nur" Wow, mir ist es einfach zu heavy geworden, hatte nie meine Ruhe, hat mich einfach irgendwann gelangweilt, naja jetzt habe ich mich in HdrO verliebt, spiele aber nicht regelmäßig und ganz ohne Zwang und Stress.

Mein Freund und Ich haben erst zusammen angefangen (weil es uns aufgeschwatzt wurde) haben erst zusammen einen Acc gespielt, einen Char, irgendwann habe ich das interesse verlohren und da schon fast nix mehr mit ihm gemacht. (habe halt auf dem sofa neben ihm gepennt bis mitten in die nacht, und war ewig früh wach wärend er bis mittag gepennt hat) Habe mich dann irgendwann von Ihm belabern lassen einen eigenen Acc azulegen (das wir eben was zusammen machen können), ging ein Jahr gut, haben natürlich in der zeit nix mit freunden gemacht, waren oft krank etc. das volle programm! habe auch davon zu viel bekommen und meinene WoWAcc gekündigt... 

Hm und wie lang spielt er, wenn er heimkommt sitzt er an der Kiste, am Wochenende natürlich durchgehend, Ihn mal ins Kino zu bekommen ist ein Alptraum...


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

> Hat sich neben den "normalen" Sachen wie nicht regelmäßig essen, schlafen, waschen und nicht mehr zusammen einschlafen nun ganz krass gezeigt:



Bist du vernebelt vor Liebe? Mach Schluss mit dem Spinner ehrlich. Ist ja nicht zu fassen. Alleine der Quote ist schon mega krass. Ihr schlaft nicht mehr zusammen ein? Meine Freundin würde mir eine ballern. Nicht mehr regelmäßig essen, schlafen, waschen? Das is KRANK. Das ist die totale Sucht. Lass den Kerl in seiner Fantasywelt und such dir einen vernünftigen Freund. Stell ihn EINMAL vor die Wahl, entweder du oder WoW - wenn keine vernünftige, klare Antwort kommt, trennst du dich..


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bist du vernebelt vor Liebe? Mach Schluss mit dem Spinner ehrlich. Ist ja nicht zu fassen. Alleine der Quote ist schon mega krass. Ihr schlaft nicht mehr zusammen ein? Meine Freundin würde mir eine ballern. Nicht mehr regelmäßig essen, schlafen, waschen? Das is KRANK. Das ist die totale Sucht. Lass den Kerl in seiner Fantasywelt und such dir einen vernünftigen Freund. Stell ihn EINMAL vor die Wahl, entweder du oder WoW - wenn keine vernünftige, klare Antwort kommt, trennst du dich..


Amen.


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Ich würde Schluss mit dem machen Sag im aber noch dass PW Wehr weiß was er alles machen Wirt um es Zu bekommen!


er könnte wehr weiss Z.b mit einem Messer auf dich los gehen oder so! süchtig machen alles um Den Stoff (wow) Zubekommen genau so wie Drogen und Alk süchtige !


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

SOLAIKA!!!!!


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

> er könnte wehr weiss Z.b mit einem Messer auf dich los gehen oder so! süchtig machen alles um Den Stoff (wow) Zubekommen genau so wie Drogen und Alk süchtige



Das hilft ihr echt sehr. Vielen Dank, dass du so einfühlend bist und so ein Bullshit schreibst. Manche lassen sich dann ziemlich einschüchtern, wegen so einem Schwachsinn und machen dann alles für den Freund/Freundin, damit so etwas nicht passiert. Nächstes Mal schalte gefälligst dein Gehirn ein bevor du so etwas ablässt.


----------



## marion9394 (12. September 2008)

eingeschlossen in mein wohnzimmer hab ich mich schon >.<

ich hoff ja das er mich in ruhe lässt wenn er irgendwann heut mal heimkommt....


das mit schlussmachen hört sich gerade irgendwiel leichter an, man sollte echt nie zusammenziehen!!


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Stell ihn EINMAL vor die Wahl, entweder du oder WoW - wenn keine vernünftige, klare Antwort kommt, trennst du dich..



Als ob das nach 4 Jahren so einfach wäre - man hat das Gefühl, hier haben manche Schreiberlinge wenig Erfahrung mit langjährigen Beziehungen.

Mein Rat: Suche nicht hier nach Lösungen, sondern bei einer Suchtberatung. Die werden Dir allerdings sagen, daß Therapie etc. nur Sinn macht, wenn der Kranke auch dazu bereit ist. Nach allem, was Du hier schreibst, ist das nicht der Fall. Da hilft nur noch (wenn überhaupt) die Schock-Therapie - stelle kein Ultimatum etc., sondern beende die Beziehung. Wenn ihn das nicht allmählich zur Vernunft bringt, dann ist ihm von Deiner Seite aus nicht zu helfen.

Aber wie gesagt: Wende Dich an eine Suchtberatung vor Ort. Dort wirst Du bessere Beratung als hier bekommen.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Klunker (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Bist du vernebelt vor Liebe? Mach Schluss mit dem Spinner ehrlich. Ist ja nicht zu fassen. Alleine der Quote ist schon mega krass. Ihr schlaft nicht mehr zusammen ein? Meine Freundin würde mir eine ballern. Nicht mehr regelmäßig essen, schlafen, waschen? Das is KRANK. Das ist die totale Sucht. Lass den Kerl in seiner Fantasywelt und such dir einen vernünftigen Freund. Stell ihn EINMAL vor die Wahl, entweder du oder WoW - wenn keine vernünftige, klare Antwort kommt, trennst du dich..



seh ich genauso, geb ihm noch eine chance, wenn er es dann nicht blickt...naja dann ist es zwar traurig aber trenn dich von ihm, irgentwan findest du einen neuen.
meine Freunin würde auch eisklat mit mir schluss amchen, wenn ich mich so benehmen würde.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

Schluss machen nach 4 Jahren? du solltest dich wegen einer Krise nicht unterkriegen lassen
du bist doch eine starke Frau oder wehr dich sag offenn deine Meinunen und lass dir nichts gefallen.

Dein Freund ist offensichtlich süchtig aber nicht weil er böse  ist er ist Krank und brauccht deine Hilfe
denk nur mal an die schönen Zeiten zurück. jeder hat Im Leben mall Tiefgänge und Probleme so wie
dein Freund gerade.


----------



## Vincious (12. September 2008)

unterbrich für einige zeit (ne woche oder so) komplett den kontakt mit ihm.

entweder er kommt zu dir angekrochen, oder aber er ist so ins spiel fixiert, dass es ihm scheißegal ist. bei letzterem versuch mal freunde (falls er sowas noch hat) mit ihm reden zu lassen.


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

> Als ob das nach 4 Jahren so einfach wäre - man hat das Gefühl, hier haben manche Schreiberlinge wenig Erfahrung mit langjährigen Beziehungen.



Schade... bin mit meiner Freundin 3-1/2 Jahre zusammen, habe also sehr wohl Erfahrung um so etwas zu schreiben und würde es durchziehen. Wenn ich merke, dass ich mich von meinem Freund/Freundin immer weiter entferne, warum sollte ich dann noch mit ihm/ihr zusammen sein?! Aber schön das du, BimmBamm, genau die selbe Endlösung beschrieben hast, wie ich weiter oben ohne das Ultimatum..


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Das hilft ihr echt sehr. Vielen Dank, dass du so einfühlend bist und so ein Bullshit schreibst. Manche lassen sich dann ziemlich einschüchtern, wegen so einem Schwachsinn und machen dann alles für den Freund/Freundin, damit so etwas nicht passiert. Nächstes Mal schalte gefälligst dein Gehirn ein bevor du so etwas ablässt.



Hast du schon mal einen Drogen süchtig Gesehen ????? wie die Aggressiv werden  Und zu Allem  bereit sind O.o


und ich Schreib kein Bullshit Liesst Zeitung "wow süchtiges Kind geht auf Eltern los mit einem messer weil dass net abschaltet würde" ist zwar schon lange her macht zwar nix


----------



## marion9394 (12. September 2008)

Vincious schrieb:


> unterbrich für einige zeit (ne woche oder so) komplett den kontakt mit ihm.
> 
> entweder er kommt zu dir angekrochen, oder aber er ist so ins spiel fixiert, dass es ihm scheißegal ist. bei letzterem versuch mal freunde (falls er sowas noch hat) mit ihm reden zu lassen.



nicht begegnen wird schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir wohnen hier ja zusammen, ich habe mich mal ins wohnzimmer quartiert... mal hoffen das es den gleichen effekt hat :/


----------



## Lurock (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Aber schön das du, BimmBamm, genau die selbe Endlösung beschrieben hast, wie ich weiter oben ohne das Ultimatum..


Mach dir nichts draus, jeder hört sich gern bestätigt... =P



Pc-freak schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal einen Drogen süchtig *Gesehen* ????? wie die Aggressiv werden  Und zu Allem  bereit sind O.o
> und ich *Schreib kein Bullshit Liesst Zeitung* "wow süchtiges Kind geht auf Eltern los mit einem messer weil dass net abschaltet würde" ist zwar schon lange her macht zwar nix


Eigentor?


----------



## Siu (12. September 2008)

Und was ist mit Eltern, dass du vorübergehend zu denen ziehst? Das hilft wohl mehr als nur ins Wohnzimmer zu ziehen - zumal er dann immer noch dumme Sprüche klopfen kann und aggressiv gegenüber dir wird.


Naja Lu, war eher ironisch gemeint, weil er vorher kritisiert hat wegen keine Erfahrung etc., aber im selben Text die gleiche Endlösung vorschlägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (12. September 2008)

@ pc - freak

ich fand die mail schon so heftig das kannst du mir glauben! der ist eigentlich keiner der droht oder so... oder eigentlich auch keiner der auf einen losgeht, allerdings habe ich nach der mail schon etwas schiss...

---


ich denke ich werde nochmal versuchen mit ihm zu reden, und wenn das auch nicht klappt und er sich nicht ändern will, werde ich zu meiner family auswandern... wird ihm nur warscheinlich scheiß egal sein, ich weiß ja wie schön wow ablenken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. September 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Aber schön das du, BimmBamm, genau die selbe Endlösung beschrieben hast, wie ich weiter oben ohne das Ultimatum..



Ich habe die "Lösung" beschrieben, die ihr sehr wahrscheinlich die Suchtberatung mitteilen wird. Die Leute werden ihr einfühlsamer und begründeter darlegen, welche Optionen sie hat. Ein "bisse blind vor Liebe" oder "such Dir was neues" sind mit Sicherheit keine sonderlich sensiblen Vorschläge, zumal wenn man wie sie mit einem offenbar Suchtkranken zusammenlebt - da müssen konkretere Vorschläge von erfahrenen Leuten her, die mit solchen Situationen umzugehen wissen!

Bimmbamm


----------



## White-Frost (12. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> ich denke ich werde nochmal versuchen mit ihm zu reden, und wenn das auch nicht klappt und er sich nicht ändern will, werde ich zu meiner family auswandern... wird ihm nur warscheinlich scheiß egal sein, ich weiß ja wie schön wow ablenken kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wen dem so is dann haste die richtige entscheidung getroffen es gibt sachen über die wow nicht hinweg ablenken sollte


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> SOLAIKA!!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



irgendwie hab ich da auch dran gedacht >.<

@ topic : kann siu da nur 100% zustimmen : geh zu ihm , sag ihm das PW , und stell ihn dann vor die wahl. Wenn er nicht nach hause kommt , solltest du am besten schonmal anfangen dein zeugs zusammen zusuchen und auszuziehe ( oder sein zeug auf die strasse zu schmeissen , je nachdem wem die Wohnung gehört )

Viel glück


----------



## Pc-freak (12. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> @ pc - freak
> 
> ich fand die mail schon so heftig das kannst du mir glauben! der ist eigentlich keiner der droht oder so... oder eigentlich auch keiner der auf einen losgeht, allerdings habe ich nach der mail schon etwas schiss...
> 
> ...




ja sry Wolte mich auch nicht so hart aus Drücken ^^  aber bitte mach mir einen Gefallen wen du noch mal mit im reden möchtes nimm einen Freund alles Schutz mit !


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. September 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ich habe die "Lösung" beschrieben, die ihr sehr wahrscheinlich die Suchtberatung mitteilen wird. Die Leute werden ihr einfühlsamer und begründeter darlegen, welche Optionen sie hat. Ein "bisse blind vor Liebe" oder "such Dir was neues" sind mit Sicherheit keine sonderlich sensiblen Vorschläge, zumal wenn man wie sie mit einem offenbar Suchtkranken zusammenlebt - da müssen konkretere Vorschläge von erfahrenen Leuten her, die mit solchen Situationen umzugehen wissen!
> 
> Bimmbamm


finde ich bisher am besten. Wenn man mit solchen Situationen nicht umzugehen weiß sollte man sich an jmd. professionelles wenden.
weil auch wenn man sich denkt, man kennt den menschen, man kann , wenn man nicht erfahren genug ist viel falsch machen.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (12. September 2008)

ja bei solaika wars ja genau so nur nicht so krass wie hier^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das waren schon 2 geile nächte ^.^


----------



## marion9394 (13. September 2008)

meine nacht ist jetzt eher nicht sooo toll..

jetzt ist es halb 3 und der ist immer noch nicht daheim, wenn ich ihn wieder sehe kriegt der erstmal ein einlauf bis zu den lungen!!!!!!!! aaaargh! bei mir ist er dann schon um 11 müde und da lungert er dann ewig rum! also jene gesagte freundin ist gleich mit fällig -.-


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

hmm kann bei nem streit schon passieren das man mal länger weg is hmm würd ich erst mit ihm schaun was war und nich die freundin vonhaus aus mit ins visier nehmen^^


----------



## marion9394 (13. September 2008)

was ist solaika? kenn ich nicht,

naja ich nimms der freundin schön üble, habe da letze woche genau über dieses thema geredet. da sagte sie noch ich hab recht bla bla, und das sie ihn jetzt aufnimmt,,, ohne worte

(ich weiß immerhin sicher das sie nix von ihm will. das ist schon mal was)


----------



## White-Frost (13. September 2008)

hmm wenst es sicher weist is es ja schon mal was
trotzdem erklärungen sollte man schon immer lassen zumindest^^


----------



## Rexo (13. September 2008)

wie wurde man in einem schnullzen roman sagen folge deinem herzen.

und gn8 alle zusammen und viel gluck marion


----------



## Pomela (13. September 2008)

Zuerst wollte ich dir schreiben, dass es nichts bringt, wenn du mit ihm redest, denn er sieht seine Sucht nicht.
Dann wollte ich dir schreiben, dass das einzige, was ihn "aufwecken" und "befreien" kann, die komplette Abstinenz sein wird.
Nun schreibst du, dass er lieber bei einer Freundin abhängt statt die Zeit zu nutzen und sie mit dir zu verbringen...

Auch nach 4 Jahren kann schon die Luft raus sein. Besser ein Ende mit Schrecken, als ein Schrecken ohne Ende.. denke darüber nach...


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

Hab das Teil nun mal gelesen.
Ehrlichgesagt tust du mir leid. Ich zocke auch Relativ viel, es gibt hier nicht viel zu tun in dem kleinen kaff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber seien wir ehrlich Freundin > irgend ein Spiel. 
Lass ihn entscheiden was er will. Dich oder sein Spiel. Wenn er nichtmal überlegen muss und sagt "Spiel!!!" dann würd ich ihn verlassen. (Meine Meinung)

Desweiteren ist er nun bei einer deiner Koleginnen? Damit sie auch Zockt oder was? ..

Jedenfals so würde ich es nicht weiterlaufen lassen. Er will nichts mit dir tun. Wenn beide Spielen gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kann man zusammen was erleben, zusammen in innis gehen und co. Aber nicht dauernd Need111elf ..


----------



## Hishabye (13. September 2008)

Das ist genauso sinnlos, wie ein Alkoholiker der nicht erkennt, dass er ein Alk-problem hat -.-
Hab so ne lustige Beziehung hinter mir die 5 Jahre lang ging...
Leider hat ers kapiert als ich längst weg war...da wars aber schon viel zu spät.


----------



## marion9394 (13. September 2008)

also es ist definitiv aus. man kann mit ihm nicht vernünftig reden

warcraft war wichtiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (13. September 2008)

einfacher spruch, man merkt erst wen man liebt, wenns zuspaet ist - und so scheints bei ihm zu sein.
schade fuer dich fuer die jahre die du investiert hast und nun nix mehr zurueck bekommst außer so ein verhalten


----------



## Qonix (13. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> also es ist definitiv aus. man kann mit ihm nicht vernünftig reden
> 
> warcraft war wichtiger
> 
> ...


oh, das tut mir sehr leid für dich

aber nach dem was ich alles gelesen habe, ist es besser für dich das es nun zu ende ist

Wenn es bei Frauen um Männer geht sind sie das schlimmste was einem passieren kann. Ich weiss das von meinen Eltern. Die ehemals beste Freundn meiner Mutter ist nun mit meinem Vater zusammen.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2008)

Würde die ganze Sache positiv sehen.... denn so konnte es offenkundig nicht weitergehen. 

Du kannst dich selbst nicht dafür verantwortlich machen und ich nehme an dass dein Ex alt genug ist, um zu entscheiden, was er tut. Süchtig oder nicht.... er sollte in der Lage sein zu begreifen, wann schluss ist.

Wenn nicht, hat er eben Pech gehabt. Für dich ist es so oder so besser, auch wenns am Anfang sicher schwierig ist! So wie nach jeder gescheiterten Beziehung.


----------



## White-Frost (14. September 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde die ganze Sache positiv sehen.... denn so konnte es offenkundig nicht weitergehen.
> 
> Du kannst dich selbst nicht dafür verantwortlich machen und ich nehme an dass dein Ex alt genug ist, um zu entscheiden, was er tut. Süchtig oder nicht.... er sollte in der Lage sein zu begreifen, wann schluss ist.
> 
> Wenn nicht, hat er eben Pech gehabt. Für dich ist es so oder so besser, auch wenns am Anfang sicher schwierig ist! So wie nach jeder gescheiterten Beziehung.


schön gesagt dem kann ich nur zustimmen es war besser so einen der sich für n spiel statt für dich entscheidet haste auch gar nich verdient sondern viel besseres hmm naja wird sicher werden is wirklich besser so


----------



## Deanne (14. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> also es ist definitiv aus. man kann mit ihm nicht vernünftig reden
> 
> warcraft war wichtiger
> 
> ...



Oh, das tut mir sehr leid für dich. Sich von jemandem zu trennen schmerzt, ob man sich nun gestritten hat oder nicht. Ich hoffe für dich, dass du in der nächsten Zeit genug Kraft aufbringen kannst, die Trennung zu überwinden. Bestimmt hast du Freunde oder Familie, auf die du jetzt bauen kannst. Und abgesehen davon solltest du nicht vergessen, dass du alles versucht hast, um eure Beziehung zu retten. Mehr kann man nicht tun. Und so blöd es jetzt auch klingen mag: andere Mütter haben auch schöne Söhne. Ich wünsche dir, dass du jemanden findest, der deine Zuneigung zu schätzen weiß. Und ein Typ, dem WoW wichtiger ist als seine Freundin, ist keine Träne wert. Mein Ex-Freund hat auch lieber vor dem Rechner gehangen, als sich mit mir zu beschäftigen und obwohl ich selbst zocke, weiß ich, wie mies sowas ist. Eine Beziehung, in der man immer nur die zweite Geige spielen wird, hat einfach keine Perspektive.


----------



## Akashjia (14. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> also es ist definitiv aus. man kann mit ihm nicht vernünftig reden
> 
> warcraft war wichtiger
> 
> ...



Ich denke es ist schade, dass eine so lange und bis dato wahrscheinlich auch schöne Beziehung dadurch zerbricht. Aber du hast alles versucht und sogar hier um vielfältige Meinungen gebeten. Es hat alles nichts genützt. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin: Entscheidet er sich für WoW (selbst bei der ganzen tollen Welt und allem was es zu sehen gibt und egal wie toll es gegenüber dem Alltag sein kann) dann hat er dich nicht im Geringsten verdient.
Ich glaube auch, dass wenn er nicht einsieht, dass er süchtig ist, du ihm nicht weiter helfen kannst. Liebe hin oder her, wenn er nicht mehr in der Lage ist dir zuzuhören, dann kannst du nichts mehr machen und musst ihn - so schwer es ist - mit seinem Problem allein lassen. Du kannst nur hoffen, dass er es von allein merkt.
Es ist gut, dass du ihn hinter dir lässt. Fang von vorn an, zieh aus und konzentrier dich auf dich, das ist das beste was du machen kannst.

Viel viel Glück.


----------



## Realtec (15. September 2008)

anti agressions training erstmal, solche leute kann man nicht von anfang an in therapie geben. zur anfangs zeit dieser sucht wurde mein arbeits kollege mal von einem spiele süchtigen angegriffen weil wir die lage unterschätzt haben (wir haben n hausbesuch gemacht , anders wars garnicht möglich)

edit:@te selbst wenn es aus ist, scher dich kein dreck um ihn sondern versuch weiter zu helfen. ich weiß aus deinen augen hat er es sich verspielt, aber es ist eine sucht die sich auch in späteren phasen als starkgesundheitsschädigend erweist


----------



## claet (15. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> edit:@te selbst wenn es aus ist, scher dich kein dreck um ihn sondern versuch weiter zu helfen. ich weiß aus deinen augen hat er es sich verspielt, aber es ist eine sucht die sich auch in späteren phasen als starkgesundheitsschädigend erweist



klar, das stimmt schon. und man soll menschen die man liebt, oder geliebt hat nicht hängen lassen.

aber es gibt imho grenzen, grenzen ab denen man sich selber schützen muss. 
du bist ja nicht die wohlfahrt. pass bitte auf dich selber auf!

ob diese grenze bei euch erreicht ist, liebe TE, dass musst du selber wissen.

aber auf jeden fall kann man ja veranlassen das geholfen wird, wenn man es selber einfach nicht mehr kann (eltern, suchtstelle..)


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

LOL!
Einer bei uns in der Gilde erzählt genau das gerade ... und das er am abdrehen ist weil seine Freundin sein PW geändert hat.
Wenn er das ist ... rofl.

Mach Dir doch 'nen Spaß draus und schreib ihm per SMS "Mi mi mi!" zurück. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> LOL!
> Einer bei uns in der Gilde erzählt genau das gerade ... und das er am abdrehen ist weil seine Freundin sein PW geändert hat.
> Wenn er das ist ... rofl.
> 
> ...



genau sowas ist die falsche reaktion...


----------



## Leckerlie (15. September 2008)

hm ne extrem besch***ne situation in der du steckst und ich finde es wirklich schockierend das eine 4 jährige (!) beziehung aufgrund eines FANTASY SPIELS ! scheitert...
es ist wirklich traurig und bedauerntswert wenn es wirklich stimmt das die beziehung ganz aus ist.

Ich würde ihn mit der Realität konfrontieren und einfach schluss machen, und wenn es geht noch besser das pw ändern und für ne woche abhauen...
dann wird man sehen wie er sich verhält, wird ne extrem situation sein für ihn, wenn er dann den sinn für die realität wiederlangt dann könnt ihr ja eine art "neuanfang" machen aber wenn er dann  immernoch nicht den sinn für die realtität wiedererlangt, dann weiß ich auch nicht. (wenn es nicht schon zu spät dafür ist das zu machen was ich beschrieben hab).
Entsprechend der Situation kann ich mir vorstellen das es sehr schwierig/unmöglich ist ihn zu einer profesionellen therapie zu bekommen, allerdings ist es ein versuch wert...

wünsch dir noch viel glück und alles gute...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> also es ist definitiv aus. man kann mit ihm nicht vernünftig reden
> 
> warcraft war wichtiger
> 
> ...


Tut mir leid für dich. Aber glaub mir, irgendwann wird es ihm wie Schuppen von den Augen fallen. Und der Schmerz, zu realisieren, was er da eigentlich für einen Bockmist gemacht hat, wird ihm ne Lehre sein.

Alles gute für dich!


----------



## RealdC (15. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> Hier mal ein Beitrag aus meiner jetzigen Situation: Mein Göttergatte ist WoW-Stüchtig!
> 
> PS: Die Rechtschreibfehler sind mir im Moment scheißegal, habe gerade nur Bange um meine 4-Jährige Beziehung!




Marion, 

ewig von einer Sucht zu sprechen ist wohl echt in Mode gekommen. Vor dem allgemeinen Zugang zum Internet sassen die Leute Tage/Wochen/Monate und Nächte lang im Keller und haben an ihrer Modelleisenbahn gebastelt. Da hat auch niemand von "Märklin Sucht" geredet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Wieder andere verbringen jede freie Minute auf ihrem Mountain Bike, ist man dann Fahrrad - süchtig ? 

Ich glaube mal eher, ihr beide habt ein grundsätzliches Problem und WoW ist da nur ein Ventil. 

DU kappst das Internet weil DU es bezahlst....... ( hört sich eher danach an, als wenn Du ihm dann eins auswischen willst ) , kein Wunder wenn er dann sauer wird. 

Ich mag das überhaupt nicht, im Internet grosse Psychoanalyse zu betreiben, aber wenn Ihr ( vielleicht mit Hilfe Deiner Freundin ) Euch nicht zusammen an einen Tisch setzen könnt und jeder IN RUHE seine Sicht schildern kann, OHNE Drohungen und Beleidigungen, dann, wie gesagt, besteht da mal ein grundsätzliches Problem, dass widerum nichts mit WoW zu tun hat. 

Alles Gute
Chris


----------



## -Therion- (15. September 2008)

RealdC schrieb:


> Marion,
> 
> ewig von einer Sucht zu sprechen ist wohl echt in Mode gekommen. Vor dem allgemeinen Zugang zum Internet sassen die Leute Tage/Wochen/Monate und Nächte lang im Keller und haben an ihrer Modelleisenbahn gebastelt. Da hat auch niemand von "Märklin Sucht" geredet
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich zustimmen. Wenn man Menschen ihr heißgeliebtes Hobby (welches meist als Ventil dient) nimmt, brauch man sich nicht wundern wenn sie sich nen anderes Ventil suchen (Aggressionen).


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

Mal was anderes ... im Ernst. Hast Du keine FreundInnen oder warum schreibst Du das alles in ein Forum im Internet?
Also als ich Schluss mit meiner gemacht hab - *zisch* und sie war bei 'ner Freundin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wundert mich einfach.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

marion9394 schrieb:


> also es ist definitiv aus. man kann mit ihm nicht vernünftig reden
> 
> warcraft war wichtiger
> 
> ...



tut mir leid für dich.
Aber man muss es immer positiv sehen..
"Zitat aus 2 and a Half men" Du bist so weit unten nun kanns nur noch nach oben gehen.

Nunja Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn du ihm versuchst zu helfen. Jedoch ist es schwer nach einer Trennung jemandem zu helfen.

Nunja ich hoffe für dich das du jemanden Findest welcher nicht ein spiel vor eine Frau stellt. Ich find das Game klasse und zocke auch oft. Aber Freundin > Game .. 

Just my 2 Cents


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

RealdC schrieb:


> Marion,
> 
> ewig von einer Sucht zu sprechen ist wohl echt in Mode gekommen. Vor dem allgemeinen Zugang zum Internet sassen die Leute Tage/Wochen/Monate und Nächte lang im Keller und haben an ihrer Modelleisenbahn gebastelt. Da hat auch niemand von "Märklin Sucht" geredet
> 
> ...



hast du ihren text überhaupt richtig gelesen???

er hat net nur sie vernachlässigt sondern auch das essen, waschen etc. wenn das kein typisches anzeichen von sucht ist weiss ich acuh nememr weiter....

und er ist auch total ausgerastet als das i-net mal net gieng und da hatte sie NET die finger im spiel.

bei mir ist auch schon der router ausgestiegn und hatte 4 tage kein i-net aba bin wegen dem net im dreieck gesprungn und hab terror gemacht.

bevor du irgend welchen mist postest bitte richtig lesen und ev auch mal für n paar sekunden nachdenken danke!


----------



## rayu (15. September 2008)

Vergiss es mach schluss, er ist ne zerstörte seele.


----------



## -Therion- (15. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> hast du ihren text überhaupt richtig gelesen???
> 
> er hat net nur sie vernachlässigt sondern auch das essen, waschen etc. wenn das kein typisches anzeichen von sucht ist weiss ich acuh nememr weiter....
> 
> ...



Auf waschen und essen ist sie nicht näher eingegangen es wurde nur einmal erwähnt. Und total ausgerastet ist Auslegungssache. Schonmal Stromausfall gehabt kurz vor irgend einem Endboss ohne vorher zu speichern, schonmal Modellflugzeug gecrasht weil Fernsteuerung gesponnen hat. 
Mit dem Begriff "Sucht" wird einfach um sich geworfen ohne Ende.


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Auf waschen und essen ist sie nicht näher eingegangen es wurde nur einmal erwähnt. Und total ausgerastet ist Auslegungssache. Schonmal Stromausfall gehabt kurz vorm irgend einem Endboss ohne vorher zu speichern, schonmal Modellflugzeug gecrasht weil Fernsteuerung gesponnen hat.
> Mit dem Begriff "Sucht" wird einfach um sich geworfen ohne Ende.



Ja Bei mir ist mal das Internet in meinem ersten Zul´Gurub run abgekackt. Na und? Muss man deshalb rumtoben? Ich find das beschriebene hört sich schon sehr stark nach ner störung an. Natürlich kann er nichts dafür aber ich find das schon heftig. Es ist nur ein verdammtes Spiel wenn man ne Woche ohne nicht leben kann sollte man sich schon gedanken machen. Aber das ist nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Happening (15. September 2008)

RealdC schrieb:


> Marion,
> 
> ewig von einer Sucht zu sprechen ist wohl echt in Mode gekommen. Vor dem allgemeinen Zugang zum Internet sassen die Leute Tage/Wochen/Monate und Nächte lang im Keller und haben an ihrer Modelleisenbahn gebastelt. Da hat auch niemand von "Märklin Sucht" geredet
> 
> ...



Lol? Dumm? Man sollte die Situation auch schon verstehen bevor man hier irgendnen Schwachsinn postet...


----------



## SeRuM (15. September 2008)

Vielleicht kommt es dir jetzt auch einfach sehr extrem vor , jetzt wo du selber nicht mehr speilst.
ich havbe auch mal meine pausen gemacht und als ich dann andere kumpels übers game reden gehört hab sei es in der schule oder sonst wo ich hab immer gedacht , was das den für freaks seien ^^ Mitlerweile spiel ich wieder ien bischen aber ich glaub mir ist klar geworden in der zeit wo ich das ganze mal von außen betrachtet habe wie extrem , dass auch mit mir gewesen sein muss ^^.


----------



## LordofDemons (16. September 2008)

gibts mal n zwischenstand ob du schon mit ihm gredet hast oder so würd mich einfach interessieren.


----------



## Fauzi (17. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



äääh jaaa.... und was soll des?


----------



## spectrumizer (17. September 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> gibts mal n zwischenstand ob du schon mit ihm gredet hast oder so würd mich einfach interessieren.





marion9394 schrieb:


> also es ist definitiv aus. man kann mit ihm nicht vernünftig reden
> 
> warcraft war wichtiger
> 
> ...


----------

